# Anzahl unterschiedlicher Datensätze ausgeben



## Ishildur (26. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Wenn ich "select count(*) from myTable" mache, dann kriege ich ja die Anzahl Datensätze in dieser Tabelle zurück. Was muss ich aber machen, wenn ich wissen möchte, wieviele unterschiedliche Werte in einer bestimmen Spalte existieren?

Lg Ishildur


----------



## SlaterB (26. Okt 2008)

select count(distinct spalte) from myTable


----------



## Ishildur (28. Okt 2008)

Hehe
Von Zeit zu Zeit ist die Lösung so einfach! 
Herzlichen Dank!


----------

